# Hobie Adventure Island and Thule K-Guard



## Silky (Apr 24, 2010)

Does anybody know if the Hobie AI 2012 model hull, will fit on the new Thule K-Guard carrier?
I usually carry my AI upside down on my Prado (which causes a few issues when loading on sloping ground or in the wind) but travels really well with a front and rear bunjee cord and strapping. I would like to carry the hull upright and these new tilting carriers with a lockable inbuilt strap look like a good solution. I currently have Thule aero bars (which have been padded with rubber) and a rack n roll system, but if this works I might replace them both with the Thule sliding bars. These would also get the kayak away from the side of the Prado when loading. Has anyone had experience with the strength of these sliding bars? The AI is too heavy to lift like a conventional kayak so utilising the front bar to rest the bow and side loading is the only option (rear loading and the spare wheel's location is not possible because of the height).

Cheers

Silky


----------



## MattyyJ (Dec 8, 2011)

Yes the AI will fit on the k-gaurd. 
You do realise that the k-gaurd works perfectly fine with the aero bars so there would be no need to change to sliding bars?


----------



## Silky (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks Matty,

Yes I do realise that. I was looking at the sliding bars so that I could do away with the rack n roll but they only extend 60 cm whereas the rack n roll comes out to 90 cm. so I think that I will stick with them.

Thanks for your help, much appreciated

Silky


----------



## Geordie (Jan 12, 2010)

Silky,
here is another option for you (although not a cheap option). Rhino side loader.


----------



## Silky (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi Matty,

I forgot to ask if you had an AI and a K-Guard. I am still wondering if there will be enough room to swivel the kayak's stern, so as to square up the bow with the rack n roll. If the both sections of the K- Guard are in the tilt position (to accept the hull) will it be easy enough to position? Also not sure if the rack n roll attachment to the aero bar, will get in the way of the K-guard attachment to the aero bar. That's why I need advice from someone who has "been there and done it". 
One guy sent me an interesting solution using a rhino bar side loader (see pics in post). There is always someone out there who is experimenting with the best solution.

Thanks again for your interest.

Cheers

Silky


----------



## Silky (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks for the great pics Geordie. It looks like a good solution - though perhaps better suited to a two man operation. How difficult is it to load or is this only used for taking it off. Can it be done by 1 person?
Looks like you are right in to the Hobie AI's. I had one for three years and sold it to get this latest model. This tim I lashed out with all the extras too. How much do the Rhino side loaders cost?

Cheers

Silky


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

I use a Thule Hullavator and it works fine with the AI


----------



## anthonyww (Nov 25, 2009)

G'day Silky,

Any luck with your venture? I have a one month old 150 series Prado and have an AI with Thule Wingbars.

I loaded it on for the first time yesterday and whilst lifting the rear of the kayak over the rack and roll, I managed to rest the front of the kayak on the roof of the car. This resulted in a f#*king dent on the roof. Only noticeable when you know where it is and yep, I know exactly where it is :twisted:

Anyway, I was looking at the K-Guard for the reasoning that it will at least get the kayak up slightly higher with a great deal less need to maneuver once its up there. They're not cheap ($350) but if they work, I'm sold.

On a side note, my local Hobie / Thule dealer is ordering a K-Guard in and we will load a store demo Adventure onto the Prado. This will probably happen on Friday. I'll let you know how it goes...

Cheers,

Anthony


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

I know how you feel Anthony, I put a tiny crease dent in the roof of my then brand new Subaru Outback when I realised I had over looked the fact I needed raised feet for my racks. ( Had the old ones on my Ford Focus for some years and just forgot.) Anyway I got the raised feet and problem solved and yes if I look when I wash the roof I can still see the crease :shock: Still use the rack and roll but really like the look of the slide out bars just can't justify the cost to change over. Will be interested to hear how you go post some pics please.


----------



## anthonyww (Nov 25, 2009)

All righty then.... Following a $250 dent removal courtesy of Mick from Juz Dentz in Nowra, my journey to find a safer way to carry my AI continued....

I bought the K Bar from my local store, brought it open and installed it on the wingbars. The rack and roll fitted perfectly around the base of the K Bar and I thought I had backed a winner!










With the rear of the kayak on the rack and roll, I lifted the front of the kayak up. First issue was the height. The Prado roof line and corresponding roof racks are pretty high on their own, add the K Bar and this 178cm dude could simply not lift the kayak onto the front K Bar. Anyway, with some mucking around (remember I dented the roof last time I did this!) I was finally able to get the hull of the kayak onto the K Bar.

This is where I came to my second problem. To put it in very basic terms, the K Bar's profile does not suit the shape of the Hobie Adventure.










As you can see in the photo, the ends of the padded cradle simply dig into the underside of the kayak. Not only does it not provide for a secure fit but it will also sustain damage to the kayak after a few kms on the road.

I took the K Bar back to my friends at Paddle, Peddle and Sail (South Nowra) which they gladly exchanged for the Thule Kayak Carrier 874 and refunded me the difference of price between the two. The 874 is the standard kayak carrier that simply supports the Adventure without too much hassle. Unfortunately, because of the height I am forced to have the outboard carrier removed prior to loading it on. Anyway, I am now content with this configuration and guess it will serve its purpose until I win Lotto in order to purchase that custom trailer!

Hope this helps guys!

Anthony.


----------

